# Lamb - What to do?



## mrlederman (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey all,

I have been looking over the forum for information regarding lamb and I am overwhelmed to say the least. I have never done lamb before and I was wondering what cut, temps, rub, wood and pull temp does everyone recommend? Thanks for you help in advance. I am hoping to try some lamb this weekend.


----------



## rotweiler2 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi,

I have looked for an interesting lamb recipe myself for Easter and have decided on this one: http://www.smoking-meat.com/march-28-2013-smoked-leg-of-lamb

Let me know how it came out, whatever you decide to do.

Cheers,
Chef Lars


----------



## mrlederman (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks, Chef Lars. I saw that recipe, but I think I am going to go simple and rub it down with some olive oil, thyme, rosemary, and garlic. I may stick it in a roasting pan with some potatoes and onion to make a gravy. Just not sure if I am going to grab a loin or leg, probably whatever I can find and is cheaper!

Let me know how the recipe turns out!


----------



## rotweiler2 (Apr 17, 2014)

That sounds good too - that's what I usually do. I take it you will do this in the oven - if so, only advice I have is to do it at a low temperature, slow roasting the leg.
Loin is done really quickly and I would just throw that on the BBQ - but that's me :-)


----------



## mrlederman (Apr 17, 2014)

Actually, I am going to use the smoker. I have seen a few people throw a roasting pan in the cooker - meat resting on top of the veggies. I also want to catch any juices that may escape. Who knows though, this is all liable to change tomorrow when I go meat shopping. Do you prefer leg or loin? Just curious.


----------



## rotweiler2 (Apr 17, 2014)

For smoking, especially if you want some juices, definitely the leg. More fat for juices :-)


----------

